# Wasserkühlung - Optimaler Durchfluss?



## Viciouz (22. Januar 2019)

*Wasserkühlung - Optimaler Durchfluss?*

Nirgends kann ich eine Formel oder einen Algorithmus finden, der die optimale Geschwindigkeit beim Durchfluss in einer Wasserkühlung beschreiben würde. 
Damit meine ich folgendes: Die Kühlflüssigkeit verbringt eine Zeit x1 in einem Radiator und kann dort y1 an Hitze abbauen.  Dann verbringt sie eine Zeit x2 in z.B. einem Motherboard-Block und nimmt dort von CPU, Chipset und Spannungswandlern einen Wert y2 an Hitze auf.

Nun ist klar, je länger das Fluid im Radiator verbleibt, umso mehr kann es Hitze abgeben. Genau so nimmt es mehr an Hitze auf, je länger es im Kühlblock verbleibt. 

Jetzt kann ich meine 2 Kreisläufe so ziemlich von 0 Liter pro Stunde bis ca. 360 Liter pro Stunde einstellen. Da ich "Ice Dragon Nano Fluid" verwende, muss ich ca. 120 Liter pro Stunde als Minimum ansetzen, sonst fängt es ab sich in den beiden Reservoirs "abzusetzen", die Partikel sind dann nicht mehr gleichmäßig in der Flüssigkeit verteilt.

Wie kann ich ungefähr das Optimum in dem Bereich 120-360 Liter/H berechnen?


----------



## Duke711 (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - Optimaler Durchfluss?*

Über die gemittelte Temperaturdifferenz:

Berechnungsformeln fuer einen Waermetauschers

Ergibt dann eine Hyperebel:

Kühler

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=956936&d=1496966944

Wärmetauscher:

https://www.computerbase.de/forum/attachments/480p-jpg.633692/
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/attachments/bpunkt-jpg.633873/


----------



## SpatteL (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - Optimaler Durchfluss?*

Oder man macht es nicht unnötig kompliziert und lässt es einfach so laufen.
bzw. wäre das "Optimum" die Nano Plörre ablassen, alles gründlich reinigen, normales Wasser auffüllen und den Durchfluss auf 50-100l/h zu stellen, je nach dem wo die Pumpe am leisesten ist. 


			
				Produktbeschreibung zum Ice Dragon Nano Fluid schrieb:
			
		

> *Dieses Mayhems-Produkt ist NICHT für den Gebrauch in einem  24/7-Produktiv-System gedacht. Es eignet sich vielmehr für Show-Systeme  und Foto- oder Video-Produktionen.*


----------



## lefskij (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - Optimaler Durchfluss?*



Viciouz schrieb:


> Nirgends kann ich eine Formel oder einen Algorithmus finden, der die optimale Geschwindigkeit beim Durchfluss in einer Wasserkühlung beschreiben würde...



Das ist auch nicht einfach zu berechnen mit derart vielen Variablen... jeder Kühlkörper ist anders aufgebaut und besitzt unterschiedliche Windungen oder Düsenformen - folglich kann auch der Durchfluß immer etwas anders sein.



Viciouz schrieb:


> Nun ist klar, je länger das Fluid im Radiator verbleibt, umso mehr kann es Hitze abgeben. Genau so nimmt es mehr an Hitze auf, je länger es im Kühlblock verbleibt.



Das ist richtig aber im Laufe der Zeit in der das Kühlmittel durch dein System schwappt (z.B. bei langen Spielesessions), wird es irgendwann fast überall gleich warm und die Wärmeaufnahmekapazität verändert sich. Auch kann ein langsamerer oder schnellerer Durchfluß einen Unterschied in der Temperatur bewirken aber das lässt sich wohl nur durch Testen mit verschiedenen Drehzahlen der Pumpe herausfinden, denn das Konzept der Kühler und Radiatoren ist da auch wieder entscheidend. Die Abfuhr der Wärme vom Radiator (mit Lüftern oder ohne) ist auch ein wichtiger Faktor.



Viciouz schrieb:


> Wie kann ich ungefähr das Optimum in dem Bereich 120-360 Liter/H berechnen?



Wahrscheinlich gar nicht, denn wie oben beschrieben, gibt es einfach zu viele Variablen und so bleibt dir wohl nur ein Austesten oder...

...was ich persönlich in so einem Fall machen würde: Auslitern (falls du deinen Messergebnissen nicht trauen magst...)

Damit meine ich das Messen von festgelegter Menge an Flüssigkeit innerhalb eines bestimmten Zeitraums. Du könntest deinen Kreislauf aus dem Case führen, in ein großes Gefäß (Eimer o.Ä.) leiten, das mit Kühlflüssigkeit gefüllt ist. Das lässt du solange laufen, bis keine Luft mehr im System ist (und das am besten während einer ausgedehnten Belastung des Systems, denn nur so bekommst du zuverlässige Ergebnisse), dann nimmst du ein zweites leeres Gefäß gleicher Bauart, damit die Flüssigkeit nicht plötzlich leer ist und lässt das Schlauchende welches aus dem Case hinausführt, dieses Gefäß füllen - dann hättest du eine bestimmte Menge in einer bestimmten Zeit und du kannst den Durchfluß pro Stunde errechnen. Je näher der Zeitraum an einer Stunde ist, desto genauer wird diese Rechnung logischerweise...

Idealerweise solltest du vorher einen Sweetspot für die beste Temperatur mit dem dementsprechenden Durchfluß getestet haben. Also die niedrigste Temperatur, die du mit deinem Setup bei gleichbleibend hoher Leistung über längeren Zeitraum erreichen konntest...



SpatteL schrieb:


> Oder man macht es nicht unnötig kompliziert und lässt es einfach so laufen.
> bzw. wäre das "Optimum" die Nano Plörre ablassen, alles gründlich reinigen, normales Wasser auffüllen und den Durchfluss auf 50-100l/h zu stellen, je nach dem wo die Pumpe am leisesten ist.



Guter Einwand, denn du hast völlig recht - einfach destilliertes Wasser hinein und in Frieden die Vorzüge einer Custom-WaKü genießen - ganz ohne Maleschen oder Rückstände im System oder verfärbte Tubes oder Schläuche oder verhunzte Kühler und Radis


----------



## IICARUS (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - Optimaler Durchfluss?*

Das Zeug wird dir alles in kurzer Zeit verstopfen, da bringt dir mehr Durchfluss am ende auch nicht viel.


----------



## lefskij (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - Optimaler Durchfluss?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das Zeug wird dir alles in kurzer Zeit verstopfen, da bringt dir mehr Durchfluss am ende auch nicht viel.



Das ist nämlich genau das Problem...

Diese Zusätze sind eigentlich absoluter Mumpitz - auch wenn es schön aussieht - wie SpatteL und IICARUS schon schrieben... es gibt für eine 24/7 WaKü nichts besseres als reines H²O und einen guten Mittelwert bei der Pumpensteuerung.

Du hast doch sicher viele Sensoren - also nutze sie auch und mache dir die Sache nicht so schwer 

Baue lieber farbige Tubes oder Schläuche (meinetwegen auch floureszierende Komponeten) ein und verzichte auf diese "Non-Plus-Ultra-Flüssigkeiten"...


----------



## Viciouz (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - Optimaler Durchfluss?*

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Zum Kühlmittel: Es wurde mir vor knapp mehr 2 Jahren von Kev (Support Mayhems) kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt, um es ausgiebig zu testen. Mayhems trifft diese Aussage (nur für Show..blabla..) bis jetzt, weil es kein Produkt von Mayhems ist, Mayhems ist nur der Distributor für Europa. Sind wohl rechtliche Gründe etc. pp. von wegen Haftbarkeit. Wie IICARUS darauf kommt, Aussagen wie "Das Zeug wird dir alles in kurzer Zeit verstopfen..." hier in den Raum zu werfen ist mir ein Rätsel. Denn bis jetzt hat sich am Durchfluss kein IOTA geändert, die Flüssigkeit ist absolut stabil.  Was man von vielen Produkten, die ich z.B. mit EKWB Kühlblöcken und Alphacool-Nexxxos-Radiatoren getestet habe nicht so behaupten kann. Dazu treffe ich aber hier keine Aussagen, das könnte sonst teuer werden...
Das Fluid von "Ice Dragon" (Ice Dragon Cooling: Home) - das ist der Hersteller - verstopft GAR NICHTS, und wie gesagt ist es jetzt seit über 2 Jahren stabil! Das in einem System mit Komponenten von EKWB, (fast alles) und Alphacool-NexXxos-Full Copper Radiatoren.

@Iefskij: Leider hat destilliertes Wasser absolut nicht die thermischen Eigenschaften von IDNF, und ist auch sonst nicht gerade der Brüller, was das Verhalten auf lange Sicht betrifft. Also muss man da etwas zusetzen (es sei denn, dass alles wurde in einem Rein-Raum installiert und alle Komponenten vorher gründlich desinfiziert) und da habe ich teilweise erschreckende Erfahrungen machen müssen, vom Ablösen der Zinkschicht, bis hin zu einer Veränderung des Ph-Werts innerhalb von nur 3 Monaten...

Geht aber hier am Thema vorbei. 
Thx an Duke711, weil das hilft mir auf jeden Fall weiter.  Bis jetzt habe ich Testwerte, die ab 170 Litern pro Stunde aufwärts keine Verbesserung der Kühlung mehr anzeigten. Auch der Bereich zwischen den nötigen 120 Litern/H und 170 L/H ist eigentlich uninteressant, wesentlich besser werden die Temperaturen sowohl des Fluids, als auch der Komponenten wie GPU und CPU nicht, wenn der Durchfluss über einen bestimmten Wert steigt.


----------



## lefskij (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - Optimaler Durchfluss?*

Ich persönlich habe mit deiner Kühlflüssigkeit keine Erfahrungen und daher kann ich mir da kein Urteil erlauben - mein "Non-Plus-Ultra" galt schlicht den Erfahrungen, die ich bisher machen durfte (ich schließe mal SpatteL und IICARUS mit ein)...

Du kannst dir ja mal meinen Erfahrungsbericht zur Reinigung meiner WaKü durchlesen, die ich auf den Zusatz von "Innovatek Protect" von Aquatuning zurückführe...

Mit destilliertem H²O läuft meine WaKü nun seit fast zwei Jahren völlig wartungsfrei! Und daher habe ich für mich persönlich entschieden, das auch jedem anderen User mit Ambitionen zu einem funktionalen Setup so zu empfehlen...

Custom-WaKü Reinigung von weissen, faserigen Partikeln mit vielen Bildern und Tipps

PS: Wie soll sich denn bitte eine Zinkschicht in folge von Kontakt mit destilliertem H²O (pH-Wert=neutral) von einem Kühler ablösen?? (Gut... Kupfer und Aluminium im selben Kreislauf sind nicht gut aber das hat sicher jeder WaKü-Nutzer schon mitbekommen - in einem PKW-Motor werden schließlich auch Korrosionsschutzmittel verwendet). Nur in einem reinen Kupfer oder vernickelten Kupferkreislauf besteht bei Verwendung von demineralisiertem Wasser (auch wenn es die olle Baumarktplörre ist) keine Gefahr...!

Meine 4000.-€ teuere Hardware verrichtet seit knapp drei Jahren ihren Dienst 

PS: Zu dem Ergebnis vom Durchfluß an sich: Mache ruhig noch deine eigenen Erfahrungen und verlasse dich nicht auf Vogaben oder Messungen von anderen... Machst du das nicht, bringst du dein Setup in echte Gefahr und du kannst die Risiken nicht abschätzen 

Letztendlich ist in Sachen Hardware jeder seines eigenen Glückes Schmied


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - Optimaler Durchfluss?*



Viciouz schrieb:


> Leider hat destilliertes Wasser absolut nicht die thermischen Eigenschaften von IDNF, und ist auch sonst nicht gerade der Brüller, was das Verhalten auf lange Sicht betrifft. Also muss man da etwas zusetzen (es sei denn, dass alles wurde in einem Rein-Raum installiert und alle Komponenten vorher gründlich desinfiziert) und da habe ich teilweise erschreckende Erfahrungen machen müssen....



Und hier haben viele mit Zusätzen schreckliche Erfahrungen machen müssen. Erstaunlich ist ja auch das immer von irgendwelchen Gefahren gesprochen wird die noch nie ein anderer hatte von der Gegenseite. 
Dann kommen mehrere User mit Erfahrungen die Gegenteiliges sagen und trotzdem bleibt der Behauptende bei seinen Gefahrensszenario... [emoji38]

Hier sind mehrere User (mich eingeschlossen) die nur Dest. Wasser nutzen ohne Probleme und das seit Jahren! Wie kann sowas sein, ist ja schließlich nicht der Brüller auf lange Sicht und total gefährlich? 

Deinen Werbetext kannst du dir sparen für die Plörre die du für ein Projekt bekommen hast... 

PS: Übrigens Kupfer hat auch nicht die elektrische Eigenschaft von Gold... Schau mal hinter deine Steckdosenverkleidung! Ich würde es ja schnell ersetzen, wenn ich nur an den Grünspan denke, wie gefährlich.


----------



## SpatteL (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - Optimaler Durchfluss?*

Du schreibst ja oben selbst, das du mind. 120l/h brauchst, damit sich nichts absetzt, also ganz so unproblematisch scheint die Suppe ja nicht zu sein.
Mit normalen Wasser reichen meist Durchflusswerte ab 40l/h um ausreichend zu kühlen.
Mehr Durchfluss bringt da dann meist keine nennenswerte Verbesserung mehr.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - Optimaler Durchfluss?*

Das heißt im Umkehrschluss, das "normales Wasser" für die Pumpe besser ist da sie weniger Last hat, somit länger hält und leiser läuft, als mit IDNF... 

Naja ich kümmere mich jetzt mal lieber um meine Drehzahlen der Lüfter im Bereich von 350 bis 1000 U/min und der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit von 20,5 °C erwärmte Luft auf 8 m über NN durch die Radiatoren. Ich habe da das Gefühl noch 1-2 Grad Celsius rausholen zu können, aber soll ja nicht zu laut werden unter Last. 

Hat da einer eine Formel für mich oder soll ich mich einfach nach meinem Gehör richten?


----------



## lefskij (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung - Optimaler Durchfluss?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Naja ich kümmere mich jetzt mal lieber um meine Drehzahlen der Lüfter im Bereich von 350 bis 1000 U/min und der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit von 20,5 °C erwärmte Luft auf 8 m über NN durch die Radiatoren. Ich habe da das Gefühl noch 1-2 Grad Celsius rausholen zu können, aber soll ja nicht zu laut werden unter Last.
> 
> Hat da einer eine Formel für mich oder soll ich mich einfach nach meinem Gehör richten?



Aber dann berücksichtige bitte auch  die eventuellen Stromschwankungen im Netz und lasse die Staubschicht auf den Lüfterblättern nicht ausser Acht...


----------

